
Power lines' magnetic field caused commercial drone crash - samizdis
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2020/05/21/drone_electromagnetic_interference/
======
samizdis
[https://www.gov.uk/aaib-reports/aaib-investigation-to-
aerial...](https://www.gov.uk/aaib-reports/aaib-investigation-to-
aerialtronics-altura-zenith-atx8-uas-registration-n-a-011019)

AAIB investigation to Aerialtronics Altura Zenith ATX8, (UAS registration n/a)
011019

Loss of control due to magnetic interference from high voltage cables, Stoke
Gifford, Gloucestershire, 1 October 2019.

